
The Married Women of AshleyMadison.com - ca98am79
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/mens-lives/201310/ashley-madison-affair-cheating-site
======
ca98am79
"Revenues in 2012 were $100 million"

------
robgibbons
Humanity.

